

When the Software Is the Sportswriter - RobbieStats
http://mobile.nytimes.com/article;jsessionid=75287F7D0D99BB681733ED2203987C95.w5?a=705197&f=24

======
bps4484
here is a link to a non-mobile version:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/28/business/28digi.html>

Here are some sample stories: [http://buckeyesbeat.com/ohio-state-
basketball/game-recap/ohi...](http://buckeyesbeat.com/ohio-state-
basketball/game-recap/ohio-state-gets-102-61-monster-win-over-north-
carolina-t) [http://bluedevildaily.com/duke-basketball/game-recap/duke-
wi...](http://bluedevildaily.com/duke-basketball/game-recap/duke-wins-big-
with-blowout-oregon-98-71)

Not bad, but not great either. I think this is more academically interesting
than practically being something that will be used by people. Pretty much
every div 1 college has a school paper that will have someone to write up
about these games that is as good or better than these examples. It would be
interesting though to see what the quality is after working out a few grammar
bugs and adding to the 5k corpus of phrases.

